# AF arrived,, !!!!



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls,, 

this was my second month of clomid and metformin, 

day 32 and af arrived, 2 days early, so on to next month, 

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

So sorry the witch got you  

Jane xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news ...    wishing you lots of                       
for next month. Cat x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Pam,

I am so sorry to hear that the old   got you this month. Here keeping our fingers corssed for this month. Sending you lots of        

Emma xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Kewlgirlno1. I know how you feel -total emotional rollercoaster! Onwards and upwards - wishing you the very best of luck hun.

       

Rosie. xxx


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh Pam so sorry 2 hear that the witch got u  
Roll on the next month sending u     
xxx


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry the old   got you,

Take care 

Susan xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,

Really sorry to hear about  ... keeping smiling!

Karen x


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear that hun  

Here's lots of                      for next month!

Ros
x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi I'm new so sorry for butting in

just wanted to say i'm sorry af arrived for you (always a bummer) would like to wish you luck for your next cycle  

scousemouse
x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Sending you lots of love, hugs and cuddles!​


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Pam   Sorry to hear about AF arriving "DAMN that witch" Keep going chuck and good luck for March ttc

Sam xx 

      

Ps blowing you a bubble too


----------

